# California trapdoor spider



## checkmate (Oct 28, 2020)

Male Bothriocyrtum californicum (Southern California) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Closed/Open
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fang marks

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 29, 2020)

That is one nice looking spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

